# 3rd break Light LED Failing



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Coming home from work the other night and a couple of my colleagues who were following me informed me that my middle rear break lights had failed.

As soon as I got home I got the mrs to sit and press the break light and to my dismay there was a couple of failed LED units on the middle light.



Is this easy to replace or fix?

How much would it cost? I heard from a quick search on the site the whole unit is needed to replace it.

Can anyone shed any light on this for me?

Thanks

Bailey


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I had one replaced FOC under a 'workshop campaign' in February last year, so it might be worth checking with your local dealer to see if Audi will pick up the bill. Looking at the paper work I've got it looks like the campaign number is 94F9, but it's not written very clearly. :?

HTH

Regards
Ross


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ross

Just rang Stoke audi and going off my reg and chassis number there's no recall on my high level brake light.

The part itself was only £47 anyway so it's not too bad

I may try and ring a couple of the other local audi dealerships to see what they say

Bailey


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah, that's a shame...I don't know why mine was changed, the car was in having some other work done and the dealer announced that it had been changed when I collected the car! Nothing came up with the campaign number?

Regards
Ross


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I gave him the campaign number and they took my reg and Vin number and they said mine wasn't effected

Quite strange


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have now got an error on the DIS saying the centre break light failed.

I am picking up the part from Stoke Audi on Friday so hopefully it should be easy to fit 

£40.55 inc VAT as they gave me some discount too 

Bailey


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear, those LEDs which were suppose to last for ever...

Time for another DIY for the knowledge base. (hint hint...)


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

ross_cj250 said:


> I had one replaced FOC under a 'workshop campaign' in February last year, so it might be worth checking with your local dealer to see if Audi will pick up the bill. Looking at the paper work I've got it looks like the campaign number is 94F9, but it's not written very clearly. :?
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...


Today I left my 2009 TT to the local Audi Dealer (Athens Greece) for a minor repair on the front bumber, and I have been informed that under 94F9 Recall Campaign, they will change the 3rd brake light FOC.


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah I Quoted that campaign to them and they said my car was not covered. How strange? Anyone on here work for Audi who can confirm this?

Also has anyone seen or got a guide on how to remove the high level break light and install the new one.

I tried Googling it but there's not too much info

Thanks

Bailey


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any guides out there guys to change the part over?

Cheers

Bailey


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Got the same issue... let us know how easy a job it is to replace!


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I still cant find a guide or diagram on how to do it though bud

Anyone???????????????????


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Have a look here:

viewtopic.php?t=582161


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cheers I will have a look and give it a go at the weekend.

I am guessing I need them HEX tool kits to get it off?


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

No idea unfortunately... I'm too scared to try and break something, might just get Audi to fix it at the next service. I doubt it's illegal to drive about like that.


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi i have the same problem, hoping someone comes up with a guide soon.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

A little help:

- pull off the lock cover
- undo the two screws from the area you'd use the grab the lid on the inside to close it
- rest of the lid trim seems to be just clipped in.

For the centre brake light itself:

- Extend spoiler manually 
- undo two nuts
- unclip the electrical connection
- carefully undo the light unit from the body (sticky seal) 
- use a small screwdriver to release the centre retaining clip from the inside through an opening

Installation:

- reverse of de-install
- check that the fasteners of the light unit engage
- any clips that remained in the lid have to be taken out and put back onto the trim before reinstalling the trim


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the guide there 

I will be attempting this at the weekend all being well as I have the part for it

I hope its easy to do

Bailey


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Any joy?


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Photo guide anyone.Thanks.


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

Just had mine changed FOC under warranty, kept getting warning light on dash every so often..


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

my 2009 unit was replaced when it failed after 2 years. they tried to replace again last year under the 'campaign' so it is a known issue.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Strange, because I've got same problem and two separate dealers (different franchises as well) are both adamant that my roadster isn't covered by the replacement campaign, but both admitted there is a campaign.

Got thru MOT with no probs and no error messages yet, so not hugely fussed.


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Guys. Will see how much the garage wants for labour and decide based on that. Doesn't look impossible but looks a ball ache.

Will try audi first and see if they will fix it under that campaign


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

@littlerob5 it's < £100 for a garage to replace the strip


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

This might help


----------



## Jason1255 (Feb 18, 2018)

Just changed mine on mk2 got light for £40 from Audi in Cardiff, clips are a pain, just a note the two bolt nuts are actually long black plastic with a slotted head so can be undone with just a screwdriver, hardest bit was getting clips out that were left in boot holes. Pretty easy job though.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a YouTube video on it also -


----------

